# UGA - defensive issues go on and on



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 14, 2014)

I know Bobo and the UGA offense take some criticism at times, but they generally end up scoring alot of points, year in year out.  What bothers me about UGA football is the inability to put together a formidible defense.  I grew up in the Erk Russel days and Junkyard dawgs.  It has been 10+ years since UGA has had a decent defense.  I think we all knew this year would be tough with the loss of most of the secondary, but goodness, in 2 games so far this year, we are seeing WR's completely open with no defensive back within 10 yards.  And in the middle of the field.  I didnt realize our D would be this bad, I sure hope JP can find a way to get our secondary in better position to make some plays.  Otherwise, it will be another long season.  Go DAWGS!!!!


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 14, 2014)

Nice to see a Dawg fan that gets it...


----------



## riprap (Sep 14, 2014)

The defense played poorly but they did give the offense a chance to win. Most teams that are playing for a NC have a very easy schedule to start with to work out the kinks. Offense is the name of the game these days. You can't get near the receiver or the qb without getting a penalty. Although getting closer than 5 yrds to a receiver would have been a little better last night. You need to be prepared to put 40 up if you plan to win.


----------



## greene_dawg (Sep 14, 2014)

The D will be fine. A whole new staff and we literally gutted our secondary of bad apples. I think we have the right defensive staff and the fish on the hook for the class of 15 look a notch above what we normally get.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 14, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> The D will be fine. A whole new staff and we literally gutted our secondary of bad apples. I think we have the right defensive staff and the fish on the hook for the class of 15 look a notch above what we normally get.



This^^^

I know a lot of guys thought Pruitt was their savior but he is working with a bare cupboard.


----------



## KDarsey (Sep 14, 2014)

Exactly. It is frustrating but a lot of folks don't realize how much new blood is out there with little or no experience at this level.
They have been thrown into the fire early. That may be good for them, they have to toughen up quick.
Georgia was ranked too high too early. That in my opinion is a big hurt. Better to start of ranked low & work down. It gives a little wiggle room.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 14, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> The D will be fine. A whole new staff and we literally gutted our secondary of bad apples. I think we have the right defensive staff and the fish on the hook for the class of 15 look a notch above what we normally get.



Yep.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 14, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> The D will be fine. A whole new staff and we literally gutted our secondary of bad apples. I think we have the right defensive staff and the fish on the hook for the class of 15 look a notch above what we normally get.



You are much more sanguine as to our future prospects than I. Our D hasn't been Junkyard Dawg quality in years.

In the Dooley years a loss like this would mean the entire team would dress in pads and be on the practice field at 8 am Sunday morning and there would be some hard hitting and a lot of profanity from the coaches. I saw it happen.

Junkyard Dawgs are mean, vicious, tenacious and they are trained to attack at the slightest provocation.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> The D will be fine. A whole new staff and we literally gutted our secondary of bad apples. I think we have the right defensive staff and the fish on the hook for the class of 15 look a notch above what we normally get.



Agree 100%


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 14, 2014)

I am still a little raw about last night, but sorry, I will never again believe the hype about any coach, player, or scheme until is proven on the field for a complete season.  It is one thing to not to be able to play pass defense, but we got gashed by the run WHEN WE KNEW IT WAS COMMING!!  I hope you guys are right about the future, but I need to be shown on the field.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 14, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> I am still a little raw about last night, but sorry, I will never again believe the hype about any coach, player, or scheme until is proven on the field for a complete season.  It is one thing to not to be able to play pass defense, but we got gashed by the run WHEN WE KNEW IT WAS COMMING!!  I hope you guys are right about the future, but I need to be shown on the field.





elfiii said:


> You are much more sanguine as to our future prospects than I. Our D hasn't been Junkyard Dawg quality in years.
> 
> In the Dooley years a loss like this would mean the entire team would dress in pads and be on the practice field at 8 am Sunday morning and there would be some hard hitting and a lot of profanity from the coaches. I saw it happen.
> 
> Junkyard Dawgs are mean, vicious, tenacious and they are trained to attack at the slightest provocation.



Ain't no way this happens with CMR.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 14, 2014)

FootLongDawg said:


> I am still a little raw about last night, but sorry, I will never again believe the hype about any coach, player, or scheme until is proven on the field for a complete season.  It is one thing to not to be able to play pass defense, but we got gashed by the run WHEN WE KNEW IT WAS COMMING!!  I hope you guys are right about the future, but I need to be shown on the field.



What he said


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 14, 2014)

I think the clemson game gave us all a false sense of security. We were also hyped up higher than we should've been for the last 2 weeks. If we play like that the rest of the season we very well may have 3 more losses


----------



## Shakeybait67 (Sep 14, 2014)

*If*

If we play the rest of the season like we played last night, we will be very fortunate to finish with 4 wins


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 14, 2014)

One bad game and Dawg fans are already giving up on the season.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 14, 2014)

Last time we started like this we rallied 10 straight wins and came within 5 yds of making the BCSCG. Don't give up hope just yet.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 14, 2014)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Ain't no way this happens with CMR.



And that's the problem. He doesn't have the killer instinct like Saban.



bruiserbuckgrower said:


> I think the clemson game gave us all a false sense of security.



Not me. I got too many years of watching Spurrier teams dissect us under my belt.


----------



## WickedTider (Sep 14, 2014)

I read that the last 2 times USCe beat the Dawgs, the Dawgs ended up winning the SEC East


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 14, 2014)

brownceluse said:


> Agree 100%



Love the Avatar!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> Love the Avatar!!


----------



## gin house (Sep 14, 2014)

I saw two defenses that played hard last night.  We're they that bad or are the offenses legit?  I think USC and UGA have the offense to score on about anyone.   That may make our defenses look worse than they really are.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 15, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> This^^^
> 
> I know a lot of guys thought Pruitt was their savior but he is working with a bare cupboard.



Exactly, they hired the right man, but I think alot of UGA fans were expecting an instant turnaround.

Unfortunately for them (and us, now), they don't have a Timmy Jernigan, Telvin Smith, or LaMarcus Joyner.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 15, 2014)

your D put you in position to win late in the 4th, it was right there for the taking


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm sorry, but
-Hutson Mason was not the best QB on the field, and
-Todd Gurley was not the best running back on the field

Yes, we scored enough points to win but the D was horrible-- DL got manhanded by SC and the secondary was horrible.


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 15, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Exactly, they hired the right man, but I think alot of UGA fans were expecting an instant turnaround.
> 
> Unfortunately for them (and us, now), they don't have a Timmy Jernigan, Telvin Smith, or LaMarcus Joyner.



I was very disappointed in the defensive effort.  Let's not forget that UGA had 2 weeks to get ready for this game and it didn't show.  The defense that played so well against Clemson in the second half, never showed against SC.  That was disappointing.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 15, 2014)

HighCotton said:


> I was very disappointed in the defensive effort.  Let's not forget that UGA had 2 weeks to get ready for this game and it didn't show.  The defense that played so well against Clemson in the second half, never showed against SC.  That was disappointing.



I figured SC would give y'all a game for a little over a half, but I really didn't see them beating y'all.

I also don't see SC as the 13th best team in the nation.


----------



## lbzdually (Sep 15, 2014)

HighCotton said:


> I'm sorry, but
> -Hutson Mason was not the best QB on the field, and
> -Todd Gurley was not the best running back on the field
> 
> Yes, we scored enough points to win but the D was horrible-- DL got manhanded by SC and the secondary was horrible.



I'll agree with Mason, but for anyone to say Gurley was nor the best RB for either team is so wrong I don't know where to even start.  Gurley got many yards in spite of his offensive line, while USC RB's got yards because of theirs.  Gurley had 128 yards, and that includes having a 54 yard TD run called back on a phantom holding penalty.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 15, 2014)

HighCotton said:


> I'm sorry, but
> -Hutson Mason was not the best QB on the field, and
> -Todd Gurley was not the best running back on the field
> 
> Yes, we scored enough points to win but the D was horrible-- DL got manhanded by SC and the secondary was horrible.



Nothing like a good funny to cheer me up


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 15, 2014)

lbzdually said:


> I'll agree with Mason, but for anyone to say Gurley was nor the best RB for either team is so wrong I don't know where to even start.  Gurley got many yards in spite of his offensive line, while USC RB's got yards because of theirs.  Gurley had 128 yards, and that includes having a 54 yard TD run called back on a phantom holding penalty.



He also managed to get those yards with South Carolina putting 8 and 9 players up to stop him on nearly every play.


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 15, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> He also managed to get those yards with South Carolina putting 8 and 9 players up to stop him on nearly every play.



Correct; and our QB and genius OC couldn't figure out how to take advantage of that.

I have absolutely no faith in UGA coaches to ever live up to the hype and expectations.  Always a mid-tier program full of what-if excuses.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 15, 2014)

Todd Gurley was not the best running back on the field???  Who was?  And before you answer.. don't.  It will make the other very valid points you made here moot.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 15, 2014)

ClemsonRangers said:


> your D put you in position to win late in the 4th, it was right there for the taking



True dat. And we crumbled in the face of opportunity.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 15, 2014)

Our QB and genius oc put up 35 points. When you score 35 points and still lose, offense isn't the problem. I guess I'll never understand all the hate for Bobo. His offense consistently scores 30+ and he still gets blamed when Georgia loses.


----------



## Hardwoods (Sep 15, 2014)

I do agree the defense was too similar to the defenses of the past few years but I believe the defense will get better as the season goes on. It's only one loss. No need to get all worked up over it. I guess I'm more optimistic than most Dawg fans.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 15, 2014)

Over all Bobo is a good coach he just manages to pull out the exact wrong play at critical points in a game, his opening drive was what no one in that stadium expected. He needed a few more like that to get south Carolina to respect the pass. It didn't happen. Had mason popped that pass over the defender on 1st an goal and hicks would have scored we would all have been saying that was a good spell with gurley in the back field they all expected run. Like mentioned before when you score 35 on the road in that environment something we haven't done in 20+ years offense isn't the problem.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 15, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Our QB and genius oc put up 35 points. When you score 35 points and still lose, offense isn't the problem. I guess I'll never understand all the hate for Bobo. His offense consistently scores 30+ and he still gets blamed when Georgia loses.





bruiserbuckgrower said:


> Had mason popped that pass over the defender on 1st an goal and hicks would have scored we would all have been saying that was a good spell with gurley in the back field they all expected run. Like mentioned before when you score 35 on the road in that environment something we haven't done in 20+ years offense isn't the problem.



1st and goal on the 10 with what, 86 ticks left on the clock to win the game after a turnover?

You can say all the bad things you want about our D and there will be no disapprobation forthcoming from this county. The fact remains the D made the play that had to be made and put us in position to win the game. Our 35 PPG offense choked at the moment of truth. As they say up in Dawsonville - "An thas all there ares hoss".


----------



## riprap (Sep 15, 2014)

elfiii said:


> 1st and goal on the 10 with what, 86 ticks left on the clock to win the game after a turnover?
> 
> You can say all the bad things you want about our D and there will be no disapprobation forthcoming from this county. The fact remains the D made the play that had to be made and put us in position to win the game. Our 35 PPG offense choked at the moment of truth. As they say up in Dawsonville - "An thas all there ares hoss".



I guess some would feel better if it was 17 to 14 and we came away with zero points.

We have no experience in the red zone. Most of our plays are big plays by great players. Gurley can only break so many tackles and make bobo look good. Some of Murrays best plays last year were made running for his life and making something out of nothing. Kind of like the 3rd and long where Gurley reversed the field. You can say all the positive things about bobo, but no way he could go to a school with less talent and do anything. 

The defense was terrible, but we all knew that was going to be the case last year and this year. Now I am expecting the D to improve but next season we have questions on offense. It's like we have been using the we are young for 10 yrs. The players can only play for 4 years. Everybody in the country have to start freshmen every year. They need to be ready when called on.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 15, 2014)

riprap said:


> I guess some would feel better if it was 17 to 14 and we came away with zero points.



That would mean the defense played well for a change.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Our QB and genius oc put up 35 points. When you score 35 points and still lose, offense isn't the problem. I guess I'll never understand all the hate for Bobo. His offense consistently scores 30+ and he still gets blamed when Georgia loses.



Well said and the 35 put up on the road with a running team and D that stacked 9 men in the box for 90% of game..... Our D got blown off the field thats why we left Columbia with a L!


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Sep 15, 2014)

elfiii said:


> 1st and goal on the 10 with what, 86 ticks left on the clock to win the game after a turnover?
> 
> You can say all the bad things you want about our D and there will be no disapprobation forthcoming from this county. The fact remains the D made the play that had to be made and put us in position to win the game. Our 35 PPG offense choked at the moment of truth. As they say up in Dawsonville - "An thas all there ares hoss".



Our D choked all night 38 points worth, we should have never had to have a moment of truth late in the game is all I'm saying


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 16, 2014)

elfiii said:


> You are much more sanguine as to our future prospects than I. Our D hasn't been Junkyard Dawg quality in years.
> 
> In the Dooley years a loss like this would mean the entire team would dress in pads and be on the practice field at 8 am Sunday morning and there would be some hard hitting and a lot of profanity from the coaches. I saw it happen.
> 
> Junkyard Dawgs are mean, vicious, tenacious and they are trained to attack at the slightest provocation.




True dis, saw it myself. Saw nearly the entire team get drunk in the Warehouse on Saturday night after getting whipped Saturday afternoon and all they talked about was how bad it was going to be in the morning.  I went to the practice field and it was that bad.  Probably made worse by how many were puking from drinking too much the night before.

However, I will say this.  I don't know we went from a new defensive coordinator and a lot of young players to somehow being expected to be a dominant defense.  Just because they dialed in Clemson, didn't convince me that were there.  Our secondary got LUCKY against Clemson and I figured the Ol' Ball Coach saw that as well ... and he did.

I hate we got 0 points from the 4 yard line and ultimately, that cost the game.  But had the defensive secondary adjusted and quit letting USC receivers get behind them, there would have been a different result.  I was real surprised by their running so well against us in the 2nd half.

Damien needed that interception.  Other than that play, he looked worse than the freshmen out there.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 16, 2014)

HighCotton said:


> Correct; and our QB and genius OC couldn't figure out how to take advantage of that.
> 
> I have absolutely no faith in UGA coaches to ever live up to the hype and expectations.  Always a mid-tier program full of what-if excuses.



You need to find another team.  Can I suggest Florida A&M?


----------



## nickel back (Sep 16, 2014)

Hardwoods said:


> Our QB and genius oc put up 35 points. When you score 35 points and still lose, offense isn't the problem. I guess I'll never understand all the hate for Bobo. His offense consistently scores 30+ and he still gets blamed when Georgia loses.



let me help you out on that...

1st and goal on the 4th or 10 what ever it was and 0 points cause of stupid play calling.....and I do not hate the man, just don't like him when he out smarts him self with stupid....


----------



## Rebel Yell (Sep 16, 2014)

nickel back said:


> let me help you out on that...
> 
> 1st and goal on the 4th or 10 what ever it was and 0 points cause of stupid play calling.....and I do not hate the man, just don't like him when he out smarts him self with stupid....



If he had handed the ball to Gurley (with everyone in the stadium expecting it) and he'd been knocked back for a 3 yard loss, everyone would be calling Bobo an idiot for doing what the D was expecting.  Y'all would be shouting from the mountain tops that Bobo is too predictable and should have went play action.

This is not unique to UGA fans, by the way.  EVERY fan does this.  We are all better playcallers after the fact.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> If he had handed the ball to Gurley (with everyone in the stadium expecting it) and he'd been knocked back for a 3 yard loss, everyone would be calling Bobo an idiot for doing what the D was expecting.  Y'all would be shouting from the mountain tops that Bobo is too predictable and should have went play action.
> 
> This is not unique to UGA fans, by the way.  EVERY fan does this.  We are all better playcallers after the fact.



I agree. They had scored on three prior possessions, twice by ramming it in. I was glad to see them give it to Hicks, because the defense was keying in on Gurley. Bobo probably figured they would be looking for it again, so he tried something else. Mason has to sell the fake a little better and then do a better job of getting rid of the ball.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 16, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> If he had handed the ball to Gurley (with everyone in the stadium expecting it) and he'd been knocked back for a 3 yard loss, everyone would be calling Bobo an idiot for doing what the D was expecting.  Y'all would be shouting from the mountain tops that Bobo is too predictable and should have went play action.
> 
> This is not unique to UGA fans, by the way.  EVERY fan does this.  We are all better playcallers after the fact.



I just don't think they could have stopped him all 3 times on a toss sweep.....that's me though


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 16, 2014)

Go dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Sep 16, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> True dis, saw it myself. Saw nearly the entire team get drunk in the Warehouse on Saturday night after getting whipped Saturday afternoon and all they talked about was how bad it was going to be in the morning.  I went to the practice field and it was that bad.  Probably made worse by how many were puking from drinking too much the night before.



Yes sir. I saw ole Erk with his bald head on fire cussing a blue streak while he yelled "Hit him again! Hit him again!" The next Saturday the Dawgs were stout.



MudDucker said:


> However, I will say this.  I don't know we went from a new defensive coordinator and a lot of young players to somehow being expected to be a dominant defense.  Just because they dialed in Clemson, didn't convince me that were there.  Our secondary got LUCKY against Clemson and I figured the Ol' Ball Coach saw that as well ... and he did.
> 
> I hate we got 0 points from the 4 yard line and ultimately, that cost the game.  But had the defensive secondary adjusted and quit letting USC receivers get behind them, there would have been a different result.  I was real surprised by their running so well against us in the 2nd half.
> 
> Damien needed that interception.  Other than that play, he looked worse than the freshmen out there.



True all 'a dat. Pruitt might have re-engineered our defense but he ain't got it firing on all 8 cylinders just yet. Kudos to Swann for making the play that counted.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 16, 2014)

nickel back said:


> I just don't think they could have stopped him all 3 times on a toss sweep.....that's me though



They would've had to stop Gurley 4 times if I were the coach! I would've fed the ball to the b3ast 4 times if the first 3 attempts had failed. If they stopped him all 4 times, oh well, at least I put the ball in the hands of our best player at that crucial time. What in the world were our coaches thinking!?


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 17, 2014)

elfiii said:


> Yes sir. I saw ole Erk with his bald head on fire cussing a blue streak while he yelled "Hit him again! Hit him again!" The next Saturday the Dawgs were stout.
> 
> 
> 
> True all 'a dat. Pruitt might have re-engineered our defense but he ain't got it firing on all 8 cylinders just yet. Kudos to Swann for making the play that counted.



Erk could make them boys want to eat lightning and crap thunder rather than face him at practice, but most loved the guy so much they did not want to disappoint.  Erk liked a nasty defense!  I liked Erk's way of thinking!

Swann was actually playing safety when he made the play.  Maybe that is his position.  It sure ain't corner back.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 17, 2014)

Not blaming the loss on Bobo.  I don't get the bobo hate as an ongoing gripe from our fan base either.  Bobo did his job Saturday.  Over 400 yards of offense and 35 points scored.  Actually 42 points as we got straight up robbed by the officials on the long Gurley touchdown.  That would have been the difference.

Bobo did his job.  But he still screwed up on that last possession.  It was just a bad call.  Not the end of the world because we score a lot of points.  But it was a bad call.  He overthought it.

Gurley had four plays to go four yards.  There is no way SC was going to stop him from getting them.  I don't care if they had eleven in the box.  Bobo made a mistake there.  That's not the same as blaming the loss on him.

Pruitt is the right guy.  Like somebody said, I don't know what people expected.  It's going to take time.  But I do think we will see the defense improve over the course of the season.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 17, 2014)

Pruitt said , 
"My gosh! Why blame Bobo?!  We scored 35 points and that should be enough to win." ...."y'all should be raking me over the coals."
He was shouldering the blame for giving up 38. And...he was mad. I think they all are. I personally believe that the rest of the season you will see a different Georgia football. They may have needed that loss to wake up.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2014)

Yep I cant tell you how many Dawg fans have told me this week Bobo sucks, its his fault, Blah blah blah! Our D lost that game and Pruitt owned it. I like it! Go Dawgs!


----------

